# Recall: 2016-2018 LS Models (Fuel System Integrity Defect)



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

*Vehicles Affected:* Approximately 112,000 model-year 2016-18 Chevrolet Cruze LS cars equipped with a gas engine and a tire inflator kit instead of a spare tire
*
The Problem:* The vehicles may leak gasoline following a rear-impact crash and a rollover, which in the presence of an ignition source, increases the risk of fire.

*The Fix:* Dealers will install a lock ring on the fuel tank that will shield the fuel tank vapor pressure sensor from damage in a rear-impact crash for free. Service will take roughly 1-4 Hours. Dealers advise owners of recalled vehicles to have fuel level down to Low Fuel indicator prior to servicing.

*What Owners Should Do:* Chevrolet manufacturer GM has not yet provided an owner-notification schedule. Owners can call the automaker at 800-222-1020, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration's vehicle-safety hotline at 888-327-4236 or https://www.nhtsa.gov/ to check their VIN directly https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/vin/ and learn more.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's also a recall on the seats. Due to inadequate welding on the seat backs. 

Haven't seen an official statement on either recall though, yet.

I ran in to it online when doing a search for something.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting on the seat problem. A friend in law enforcement took a fatal collision where a then-new 2016 second-gen Cruze did a high-speed end-over-end roll and the front passenger seatback collapsed and the passenger slid out from under the latched seatbelt and was ejected out the back window.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't understand why the above recall would only be on LS models.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm questioning that too as its only limited to those with tire inflator kits instead of spare tires, which must make that difference easy to narrow down potential vehicle recalls.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The best I can guess is that the "bump" that holds the spare tire protects that sensor. Even if they do have the same trunk floor, the presence of the spare tire would make it harder to crush.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Just be prepared if you have an LS model (which I do and I already took care of the recall) to the smell of gasoline in the car for a few days. Get some newspaper and lay it on the back seat and on the floor for about 1-2 Days with the back windows partially cracked.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AuditorBill said:


> I don't understand why the above recall would only be on LS models.


I'm betting it's on specifically the LS Automatics, which have a different gas tank the other gasser trims and transmissions. The LS Automatic also happens to be the trim with the air pump.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

Why would they have a separate gas tank when they have the same powertrain?


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I guess to make it a Budget-Friendly model to cut down on curb weight, which is 200 pounds lighter than other trims. The difference is also about 2 Gallons between the LS (11.9) and LT, Premier and Diesel (13.7). I really enjoyed the 2011-2015 Gen1 tank sizes of 15.6 Gallons across all models as the size of the tank, as well as the current specs of the Gen2 would make a drive from DC to Florida Line on 1 tank seem nearly possible. Less time stopping to fill up and more time driving to your destination


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> The best I can guess is that the "bump" that holds the spare tire protects that sensor. Even if they do have the same trunk floor, the presence of the spare tire would make it harder to crush.


Mine has bump and we put a spare in it we got from tire shop, we put the pump in trunk in net and used pumps kit screw down on spare. Put regular trunk liner over it that came with. I hope this is only automatics, mines manual stick, I read up a few posts the car will smell of gas, cant have that have severe asthma wont be able to drive it like that so will have to skip this one. If I cant drive it I wont wreck it LOL but Id reather risk it and drive it. I do not have a great track record w/ dealer fixs and wont risk it.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I just went out and looked my tire well looks just like others from prev models in cruzes its not just a pump well its deeper. Huh weird. its a 2016 manual trans cruze Im pretty sure it said ls


----------

